# white vaginal discharge



## quarteracreranch (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello, I have a doe that kidded on the 15th and the first two babies came out fine but the vet had to pull out a dead one. Today I was working in the barn and noticed she has a white (Not Clear) thick discharge. Its very messy and all over her tail. Is this an infection? If so, how do I treat? She is about 160 pounds. Thanks!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I would get a temp on her. Though my does generally have some sort of discharge for a few weeks after kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does it smell bad or not? If so, it is infection you will know, the smell it is awful.

A temp would be good to get.

You say she is eating drinking and acting normal, that is good.

It also may be she just went out of heat. They can get preggo just after they kid, so it may be that.


----------



## quarteracreranch (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't smell anything. It just looks nasty and it got on one of the babies. Yuck. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just keep an eye on it for any bad odor and make sure she is eating/drinking OK. If not, get a temp.


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

I was told by a vet that it's a discharge & she was probably in heat too, was told that the males I have (BEFORE I GOT THEM BANDED) was probably trying to get at her, I showed him these pix I took, but my girls didn't have it all over Ike you were saying just what you see in the pix, sorry if it's graphic but I keep my pix for reference...they are our babies! 
Is this what it looks like? It's infection just as we woman can get yeast infection, it's like about the same....













I try to go at least a week before I give my babies shots or other crap to see if things away by itself, as it did! I don't think it's necessary to give my fur babies injections unless ABSOLUTELY necessary!


----------

